# Flemish giant growth



## wallice (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi

I recently rescued a Flemish giant from a shelter, and the staff thought he was between 6-7 months. I was finally able to weigh him properly, and he is 11 lbs now. Does anyone have a groth chart for this breed so I know roughly how much he should weigh at any given age, or does 11 lbs match the shelter's age prediction?

Thanks

Christina


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 26, 2009)

That sounds about right. We have a few flemish breeders on here. They will love to help.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 26, 2009)

I just posted this in my blog - maybe it will help?

[line]Ok - I haven't brought Hermes out yet as he's harder to get out (and the girls are having playtime). Here are the weights (and ages) so far....

The oldest - Sophia - born March 6th - current weight 11 pounds 15 ounces (I thought she weighed more than that) *female*

The next oldest - Athena - born March 23rd - 10 pounds - 13 ounces *female*

The next in line - Mercury - born April 6th - 12 pounds and 4 ounces (the biggest so far) *male*

Next...Hermes - born April 20th - weight to come later today *male*

Finally - Nyx - born June 10th - weight 11 pounds and 9 ounces (heavier than Athena who is over 2 months older). *female*

No wonder these brats are eating me out of house and home! But I love them so much.

Two interesting things hit me...

1. Mercury gained almost 2 pounds in a month - WOW.

2. Nyx is still going to be showing in the Junior class until December 10th - which makes me think she's going to be the largest in her class whenever she shows. Her "sisters" will be in the 6/8 class in November and then the senior class in December shows.

Should be interesting to see how they do.


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 26, 2009)

*The growth chart that I go by (as an average for the Flemish Giant) is*

*AGE





BUCK



DOE*

*2 MONTHS 5-6 LBS



5-6 LBS
**3 MONTHS 7-8 LBS



7-8 LBS
**4 MONTHS 9 LBS



9 LBS
**5 MONTHS 10 LBS



10 LBS
**6 MONTHS 11 LBS & UP



11-12 LBS & UP
**7 MONTHS 12 LBS & UP



11-12 LBS & UP
**8 MONTHS 13 LBS & UP



14-15 LBS & UP
*[font="Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]*SENIORS 14 LBS & UP



15 LBS & UP*[/font]

*Keep in mind that these arejust averages. And Senior weight is 13 lbs for bucks and 14 lbs for does.*


----------



## wallice (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks so much!


----------

